# SeekDroid FREE in Amazon Appstore



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Check it out... A good app to have, just in case.

Limited time only!

From CM7 on my DX


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

They had a small glitch that caused some people to not have the app as free but as paid.... just today it was announced that if you were one of those you could get a voucher or credit for I believe $4/5


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

damn i wish i had gotten that one while i had the chance


----------

